# Classical Music of Choice



## tabathajones (Mar 10, 2005)

Doesn't anyone else here like cooking while listening to classical music? I find it to be the best music for the occasion because I can't get easily distracted by screechy vocals, etc. My favorites are Mozart's Jupiter Symphony (especially the Bernstein version, a little faster and more energetic), and Stravinsky's "Petrouska." For a more mellow dish, and I usually switch over to something a bit lighter -- one of my new favorites is Secret Garden's "Earthsongs" CD, I first heard about them while with Universal. It's a mix of lighter string arrangements with succulent melodies and some worldly sounds as well -- has anyone heard of them?

It definitely depends on the dishes and the occasion though.
Tabatha


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I do. I listen to whatever I'm feeling at the moment. Lately I've been listening to Jon Nakamatsu's recording of Chopin's Nocturnes.

Yesterday in the car it was Smetana's Ma Vlast.


----------



## tabathajones (Mar 10, 2005)

Excellent picks -- I really enjoy Chopin's Nocturnes, too, especially Op. 9-1. Love a lot of the Romantic era composers -- some of Secret Garden songs kind of remind me of some of the smaller ensemble Romantic works, that's why I enjoy listening to them on occasion, too.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

how do you get a buzz going?? i listen to classical jimi hendrix in the kitchen!
and so does everyone else on the street. NIN is great too.


----------

